

Ask HN: App to receive streamed music from computer. - 1ts

I want to choose songs on my laptop and have them play on my iPhone or Android phone. My audio cable doesn't stretch from where I sit to my speakers. Does such an app exist?
======
cpr
Airfoil from Rogue Amoeba does that for Mac and Windows, and can play on your
iPhone (or Airport Express or Apple TV), or Mac or Windows machine.

------
milkshakes
i'm working on that :) shoot me an email narf@(my username).org if you want a
copy to play with

